# Rolling Relics May 27th Livermore Ride



## M.Martian (May 5, 2012)

Rolling Relics May Livermore Ride

May 27th

Meeting time will be at 10:00 am with the ride rolling out at 11:00 am.  

Location will be at
The Village at Livermore Shopping Center
corners of Stanley Blvd, Railroad Ave and First St.

Within close distance from there is Round Table Pizza, Mountain Mike's Pizza, Togo's, Nation's, Taco Bell, Carl's Jr, Fish & Chips, Foster Freeze, and Starbucks

At the end of the ride we will end up at one of the many places for some food and beer (depending on the place).


----------



## slick (May 5, 2012)

This is a really awesome ride. Especially to WOO your lady because the scenery is gorgeous as we ride on the winery bike paths through the vineyards and the wine is pretty darn good also. Very relaxing way to spend a sunday on an old bike with your lady next to you. It might enthuse her to want to ride more often and get her into old bikes a little more also. Worked for mine!


----------



## Schweirdo (May 11, 2012)

That's what I am trying to accomplish Slick. You must be reading my mind! My wife made me pass on a cimplete original 53 Hornet for her. Now I just bought a piece of junk Schwinn cruiser from Wally World. Maybe she can take a spin on your lady's Road Master so she can appreciate a vintage bicycle. Looking forward to it.


----------



## slick (May 11, 2012)

Sure she could do that. No problem man. This is a really great ride ladies and gentleman. Don't miss it!


----------



## slick (May 21, 2012)

This will be a really great ride! All are encouraged to show up. Even though it's a winery ride their will still be a lot of people that do not drink like last time and we just hang out by the bikes and chat so please show up.


----------



## M.Martian (May 22, 2012)

For anyone planning on riding, there aren't any real food stops in route.  Some of the wineries will have snack type stuff there but that's about it.  I will be towing a cooler with some snacks and room for other people to put their snacks.


----------



## island schwinn (May 22, 2012)

i can haul a trailer and cooler also.i'll bring it just in case.
woo hoo,this is gonna be a hoot.hope to see everyone out there.


----------



## Schweirdo (May 25, 2012)

I plan on bringing my tailer and cooler as well. Cant wait! See you there Slick and Bri!


----------



## slick (May 26, 2012)

Can't wait for this ride tomorrow!!! Weather is looking great! Come on out everybody!


----------



## island schwinn (May 28, 2012)

the ride was great.a little cool at the beginning,but cleared up real fast and stayed nice all day.the scenery on the trail was great and everyone had a good time.the wineries were relaxing and entertaining.not sure of numbers,but a good turnout.
thanks mark(martian) for sponsoring and arranging the ride.look forward to the next ride.hopefully someone can post a few pics.


----------



## Schweirdo (May 28, 2012)

The ride was awesome. Did not realize there were so many bike trails in Livermore! Definately a nice ride to attend again. The ice chest on the trailer was a great idea as there were no food stops. Art show/wine tasting was just an extra. I think there were around 20 bikes. Let's get some pics posted Slick.


----------



## slick (May 28, 2012)

Ok. Tomorrow. I didn't get too many this time around but i'll get them up tomorrow night. It was a great ride and want to thank everyone for coming out! Next month is Lodi. It will be the 4th sunday of the month. Be ready!


----------



## M.Martian (May 30, 2012)

There were 25 bikes there with one of them being Tony's 1940 Colson tandem.

I'm going to have to figure out a completely different route for the next one.


----------

